# Sunday's Show and Tell...7/2/17



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2017)

Happy Fourth of July everyone. Be safe this Holiday weekend.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Received a replacement wheel set for the recent Customliner find.







Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Jul 2, 2017)

just couldn't resist this little fellow this week... I looked up the company and it actually has quite the history and association with Henry Ford.. this little guy is 7 1/4" long  X  2 1/4" wide  X 3 1/4" tall and weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 2, 2017)

My score,Ventura county Craigslist, out of the old Oxnard Schwinn shop. 







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 2, 2017)

found a Dayton scale.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 2, 2017)

Original paint 1936 Schwinn Cycleplane Motorbike. I was finally able to pick up my bike yesterday. The seller was a nice guy and thanks to him, I finally own this bike.
It has a few issues. For now I'll fix the fork and replace the tires and grips. The grease/grime will stay on this bike.
-Jake


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Working on a patina restoration of my '39 CWC built Hawthorne Twin Bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 2, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Original paint 1936 Schwinn Cycleplane Motorbike. I was finally able to pick up my bike yesterday. The seller was a nice guy and thanks to him, I finally own this bike.
> It has a few issues. For now I'll fix the fork and replace the tires and grips. The grease/grime will stay on this bike.
> -Jake
> 
> ...



♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 2, 2017)

My wife and I love old bicycles obviously and are trying to stick with Schwinnns.  A friend at work gave us his mothers bike she bought new around 1969/1970 a Raleigh Sports.  My wife wanted to save it and make it rideable,  I wasn't really interested in a foreign English bike so I gradually bought tubes and tires  ( twice ) .Yesterday we finally bought the correct 26×1 3/8 tires with the proper 590 bead seat diameter, oiled it up and my wife rode it at least 10 or so miles and is in love with it. I believe this wonderful riding bike is the beginning of the English invasion over here. ..lol.......


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 2, 2017)

Up on the coast of Washington today, found this at an antique store...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 2, 2017)

Big as a belt buckle!


----------



## vincev (Jul 2, 2017)

Didnt find much but this is pretty cool.and runs for $20.Made for a young child but has a gas engine. I think it could be dangerous for its size.Probably resell it for $75.......................


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2017)

vincev said:


> Didnt find much but this is pretty cool.and runs for $20.Made for a young child but has a gas engine. I think it could be dangerous for its size.Probably resell it for $75.......................View attachment 490016



That's cool as hell!


----------



## vincev (Jul 2, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> That's cool as hell!



It actually has some power.The boy who had it is a teenager and drove it around but his legs are too long.lol


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 2, 2017)

1929 American Flyer. Second time I've owned this bike. 
Modern Raleigh 
Couple long spring prewar seats
Klaxon horn
Nos bmx seat
Some pedals
2 skip tooth chains
Nos repop Schwinn slik


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 2, 2017)

I scored a nice original Mesinger B-1 Deluxe seat for my 39 Columbia Streamline singlebar..
Now I just need some guts..


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 2, 2017)

Only my Marvel Collector Corps box Spider-Man Homecoming. I have been looking for something bicycle & or parts.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 2, 2017)

Got my whitewalls for my b6 this week and a ford transit matchbox


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 2, 2017)

Any day off of work I can't get enough of this bike !!
Kids dig it too
Also picked up another CWC a 40 model for the shop. My schwinn' s and whizzers are starting loose there prime parking spots , lol!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2017)

I got this from a friend for a good deal and passed it on to another friend of a friend for the same great deal.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 2, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I got this from a friend for a good deal and passed it on to another friend of a friend for the same great deal.  View attachment 490154



Thanks for sharing the love.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> Thanks for sharing the love.



I was just a great deal and it needed to go to someone we all know rather than be stashed away somewhere.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 2, 2017)

Just got my weekly dose, just got this about 15 minutes ago this beautiful  Delta automotive spotlight and a nice 1963 DELTA ad. showing the early signs of foreign imports hurting American workers and American companies, by 1964 Delta Electric Co. was sold to the NOVO corp. and the bicycle accessories part of DELTA  became just a small division of the company, by 1968 NOVO sold off the  bicycle accessories division completely to the Japanese, they just couldn't compete anymore with the low prices and poor quality JAP CRAP. Also this all chrome Delta Sealed Beam, never seen this model in all chrome had to get it in my collection






















View attachment 490221


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2017)

Slowed down alot....got another siren.....



 
Some 1/8" rubber to protect my paint from said sirens and other objects as to not scratch my painted bikes....



 

Some bearing grease.....



 
5 projects are about to begin with the first being the Hawtnorne Twin Bar.....


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 2, 2017)

Here is a few from the last week or so, I don't take pictures of everything...........
Bear trap....seat is for size reference........


 


This is my best score of the week, an original Huffy Radiobike key and lock........score of the month......

 

 
Another CWC T-shirt, I think I have five now.

 
A Chinese tin toy from the 70's, Televiboat, with box and works perfectly. 

 
Pabst beer piece, it lights up but the wheel mechanism is frozen and will need some work, no steering wheel, but the thin plastic is all good!

 
Federal glass reflector...


Auto Fan, maybe somebody has an idea of the brand name? I cannot figure it out......


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 2, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Here is a few from the last week or so, I don't take pictures of everything...........
> Bear trap....seat is for size reference........
> View attachment 490308 View attachment 490309
> This is my best score of the week, an original Huffy Radiobike key and lock........score of the month......View attachment 490310 View attachment 490311
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks to Nate @Krakatoa for finding a matching grip to my orphan and Tad @petritl for finding some cool little gems for my bell collection.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 3, 2017)

Freebie from the curb. Will be parted to fix my Columbia Charger for the most part. Wheels seem okay, but need to have them on a stand to make sure. I'll pull the diamond stitch seat, it's mint and someone will want it. Good bars, pedals, brake calipers, cable clips, stem, and possibly derailleurs too for fix n' flip bikes. Sprocket is already spoken for. Sadly, the cost of tires alone are more than what this 24" women's bike is worth.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 3, 2017)

Couldn't resist it's modern but hey what can I say.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Some vintage cycling shoes in really good, useable condition.
I almost bought a new pair for £100 a week ago, but thought " no, I'll wait and see what's for sale at the Benson rally jumble".
Glad I did, as these were only £25!


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Jul 4, 2017)

Here's  something my wife found it in the garage this week and gave to my daughter.  It's an oil painting that I did at either 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 4, 2017)

Saved for now, a rust red and moss green Western Flyer.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricobike (Jul 4, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 490934



  Siamese, if you please .


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2017)

Also bought this at BVCR jumble.  "Pearl", model 28, French, 1930's.


----------



## poolmike (Jul 5, 2017)

No idea what this frame is, but i am picking it up this weekend.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 5, 2017)

I like the cat painting and great work on it at that age.

I like that painting too.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2017)

poolmike said:


> No idea what this frame is, but i am picking it up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 499405
> 
> View attachment 499407




Get ready for a lot of PMs.....


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 5, 2017)

poolmike said:


> No idea what this frame is, but i am picking it up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 499405
> 
> View attachment 499407




Another 26X?!


----------

